
Trump’s Campaign Is Launching a Nightly News Show on Facebook - rmason
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/trumps-campaign-launching-nightly-news-show-facebook/
======
rmason
Regardless of your political persuasion this might be a blueprint for how all
future TV networks launch.

If you're using Facebook for distribution do you really need to spend the
money to get on a satellite and have to deal with the cable companies?

~~~
maxerickson
"TV network" is a bit of an anachronism then.

I'm hopeful that 24 infotainment broadcasts will die with cable bundles.
People aren't going to quietly pay $1 a month for 5 of them anymore if there
is no bundle hiding them.

(There's stories talking about CNN making an extra $100 million because of the
elections this year; With ~100 million subscribers paying $0.60, they make
that revenue every couple months, losing the bundles will be a big deal)

